# What do you guys use to make thumbnails?



## babykitty (Jul 22, 2019)

I've seen stories on FA using custom made thumbnails for their stories, what software or program do you guys use for it. Kinda tired of having to search for screenshots when wanting to post online.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 22, 2019)

MSPaint 
Just gotta find a background that's free to use, slap some letters on there, resize it, and done.

I imagine you could use more sophisticated programs, but I'm a simple creature who uses what's available at hand.


----------



## Kate Marquet (Jul 22, 2019)

I use Online Photo Editor | Pixlr Editor for making mine and it's an easy to use online editor with some added functionality (not that I get too fancy with mine).


----------



## arctophily (Jul 22, 2019)

paint.net for me, i use a neutral color + like how i can move text around.
the program is free and it's basically like a souped up ms paint without being gimp or ps.


----------

